# Superbowl Picks???



## MuscleGauge1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Who's winning the SuperBowl this year, Well I tell you what, its hard not to count on the Packers to do it. Discount Double Check.... Let's be serious. A Rodgers is lights out right now. Making defenses look just plain dumb.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 17, 2011)

New England Patriots VS Greenbay Packers. As much as I love the Patriots I can not see the Packers being stopped. Aaron Rodgers is on fire.


----------



## bigbill69 (Nov 18, 2011)

Im taking pittsburg to win it all.You guys say green bay but they havent had any real good teams to play you will see as they start there second part of the season theyll suffer some losses


----------



## newkid (Nov 18, 2011)

Green Bay vs. Baltimore... Green Bay winning.


----------



## persianprince23 (Nov 18, 2011)

green bay for sure in the NFC, would have been nice to see the texans but with leinhart under center i am not sure how he will do, so i will take new england in the AFC due to there easy remaning schedule


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 18, 2011)

jets


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 18, 2011)

remember our packers won last season with a nfl leading 15 players on season ending IR.....so repeating, although usually more difficult, might just be easier this season!!!


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 18, 2011)

packers/Steelers

hard to tell though only little over half way through the season.  Injuries could play into it.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 18, 2011)

Denver, since Tebow will run for a TD every play. He will win a superbowl with 5 completions, LMAO! In all serious, packers. They are just rolling, and unless a huge player gets hurt I dont see anyone stopping them.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 18, 2011)

Tebow runnin option plays in the NFL like he is at Florida.  How long will that last


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 18, 2011)

if that type of offense worked, then Spurrier would still be coaching in the NFL....


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2011)

* steelers !!!*


----------



## MDR (Nov 18, 2011)

Bears and Steelers.  Bears win in a close one.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 19, 2011)

MDR said:


> Bears and Steelers. Bears win in a close one.


 
^^^

I am keeping a close eye on the Bears...

They are playing good ball...

But the Packers are looking unbeatable...

Anybody think they will run the table this year...

Week 16 has them playing the Bears... This will be a good one...


----------



## colochine (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaguars/colts.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 19, 2011)

colochine said:


> Jaguars/colts.


 
The toliet bowl...^^^


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 21, 2011)

DA BURGH. would love to see a seventh but yeah, how do you stop A Rodgers??
we will see how the "steel curtain" does


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2011)

Steelers all the way!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Even without Matty Forte??*



ExLe said:


> ^^^
> 
> I am keeping a close eye on the Bears...
> 
> ...


They just lost Forte though...You still think they got a shot??


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 6, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> They just lost Forte though...You still think they got a shot??



Brett Favre threw his hat into the ring to replace the injured Jay Cutler. The hat was immediately intercepted and returned for a touchdown.


----------



## GMO (Dec 7, 2011)

Steelers/Packers or Saints


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Steelers/Packers or Saints


 

I don't see the Saints going into Lambeau and winning outside. They are a dome team and even if they win out the rest of the year, they're not going to catch the Packers.

As much as I hate to say it, I think you're right with the Packers and Steelers. 

I want to see something like the 2007 season where New England goes 18-1 is favored by 20 in the Super Bowl and chokes, to Eli Manning no less. 

The Packers better tighten up the D before the playoffs start, if Rodgers is even slightly off, that could be their undoing. If SF could score more than 13 a game I would give them a shot with the D they're playing.....but I don't trust Alex Smith.


----------



## swollen (Dec 8, 2011)

Packers & Ravens


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 8, 2011)

Ravens firing on all cylinders fellas they gonna be tough to beat especially if they get home field advantage, undefeated at home!


----------



## persianprince23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> Ravens firing on all cylinders fellas they gonna be tough to beat especially if they get home field advantage, undefeated at home!


 
not sold on flacco, he has proven time and time again he doesnt play well in playoffs


----------



## titanman03 (Dec 8, 2011)

STEELERS ALL THE WAY ,  ill be at the game tonight , cant wait , first time going to a game this year


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree on the Flacco part but got damn if Ray Rice can't carry that offense!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> I agree on the Flacco part but got damn if Ray Rice can't carry that offense!


 

Like he did against San Fran on Thanksgiving?


----------



## GMO (Dec 8, 2011)

XYZ said:


> I don't see the Saints going into Lambeau and winning outside. They are a dome team and even if they win out the rest of the year, they're not going to catch the Packers.
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, I think you're right with the Packers and Steelers.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I completely agree with you on the Packers defeating the Saints at home.  I just hate the Packers, so I hold on to a shred of hope that the Saints will beat them even at Lambeau.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yeah, I completely agree with you on the Packers defeating the Saints at home. I just hate the Packers, so I hold on to a shred of hope that the Saints will beat them even at Lambeau.


 

I just hope ANYONE beats them.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2011)

XYZ said:


> I just hope ANYONE beats them.



That's not happening so far. I see them going all the way.


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 12, 2011)

*Ray Rice*

No but like he did last 2 games boy!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's not happening so far. I see them going all the way.


 

The only NFC team that has a shot at beating them is the Giants.  Other than that I think you're right.  SF can't score enough, Cutler is gone for the Bears, Detroit will beat themselves,  Atlanta is overrated, Romo will beat Dallas.  Anyone else I'm missing?

Even if you score 4 TD's on them, they will score 5.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2011)

XYZ said:


> The only NFC team that has a shot at beating them is the Giants.  Other than that I think you're right.  SF can't score enough, Cutler is gone for the Bears, Detroit will beat themselves,  Atlanta is overrated, Romo will beat Dallas.  Anyone else I'm missing?
> 
> Even if you score 4 TD's on them, they will score 5.



Maybe New Orleans, but they did already beat them in the season opener. I doubt it though.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 12, 2011)

XYZ said:


> The only NFC team that has a shot at beating them is the Giants.  Other than that I think you're right.  SF can't score enough, Cutler is gone for the Bears, Detroit will beat themselves,  Atlanta is overrated, Romo will beat Dallas.  Anyone else I'm missing?
> 
> Even if you score 4 TD's on them, they will score 5.



That's pretty sad that the only team that could beat them is the Giants.


----------



## Eford3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Im gonna get shit for this but broncos!!!!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Dec 12, 2011)

Broncos.  Nothing is stopping Tebow from pulling out exceptionally unlikely wins, but he keeps on doing it.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Marion Barber Blames God For Fumble*



deadlifter405 said:


> Broncos. Nothing is stopping Tebow from
> pulling out exceptionally unlikely wins, but he keeps on doing it.


 
Please tell me you heard about this...


----------



## XYZ (Dec 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Maybe New Orleans, but they did already beat them in the season opener. I doubt it though.


 

Could be, I just don't see them winning outside in January?


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoping the Lions can make the playoffs and do something, but my realistic super bowl pick would be Giants vs. Ravens.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 13, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Hoping the Lions can make the playoffs and do something, but my realistic super bowl pick would be Giants vs. Ravens.



I'm liking this pick too. Giants should have won that game against GB. They were robbed on 2 plays that would have changed the game completely. The ballard catch should have been a TD and the Jennings TD catch was not a catch. He never had complete possession of the ball and went to fix it and it got knocked out of his hands. That would have lend to a FG cause that play was on 3rd and 9.  That's at least a 7 point swing.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

XYZ said:


> Could be, I just don't see them winning outside in January?



Nope. Not going to happen.


----------



## cook (Dec 13, 2011)

Packers are going to be tough to beat


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 13, 2011)

STEELERS are going all the way this year!  Got my Terrible Towel ready to start some hurricanes in my living room!


----------



## GMO (Dec 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, with the way Aaron Rodgers is playing and the weapons around him...I have to say that they will repeat.  Even when they play a bad game, which has only happened a couple times this season, they still find a way to win.  I hate them, but it is the truth.

I would love to see that crazy ass Broncos team make it to the Super Bowl and somehow win like they have the last six games, but that it is HIGHLY unlikely.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 13, 2011)

^ I think if the Broncos can do what they do in the 4th quarter the whole game, they could do it...


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> ^ I think if the Broncos can do what they do in the 4th quarter the whole game, they could do it...



I would like to see him do it against a good team first. The only goods team they played were the lions and jets. The lions smoked them and the jets were playing horrible at the time and aren't really that good to begin with 

This week against the pats will be a good test. Cause the broncos D is not gonna keep the pats close if tebow can't score some points before the 4th quarter.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 13, 2011)

Packer  vs. Steelers If big Ben is ok.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 13, 2011)

there's no way a Tee-Blow led Broncos would ever recover in the 4th quarter from a 30+ point blowout that the Packers would be giving them the first 3 quarters......oh, and he's still gay.....


----------



## Eford3 (Dec 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> there's no way a Tee-Blow led Broncos would ever recover in the 4th quarter from a 30+ point blowout that the Packers would be giving them the first 3 quarters......oh, and he's still gay.....




he sure blows


----------



## XYZ (Dec 15, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And if he's not then its likely Ravens vs. Packers.
> 
> 
> 
> That little elf Ray Rice is playing like a big beast right now.


 

Ravens are the wild card this year.  You don't know what you're going to get from week to week with their offense.  Flacco is good one week and terrible the next.  The defense always shows up and Rice is going to get his. 

I would run Rice until the wheels fall off in the playoffs, the defense can hold most teams under 17 points a game.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2011)

XYZ said:


> Ravens are the wild card this year.  You don't know what you're going to get from week to week with their offense.  Flacco is good one week and terrible the next.  The defense always shows up and Rice is going to get his.
> 
> I would run Rice until the wheels fall off in the playoffs, the defense can hold most teams under 17 points a game.



I would rather see the Ravens than the Steelers. Steelers fans are poor losers.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I would rather see the Ravens than the Steelers. Steelers fans are poor losers.


 

Yup.

I just don't like seeing the same teams over and over in the Super Bowl (unless it was the team I root for on a yearly basis).  I hate Green Bay but last year wanted them to win because Pittsburgh just won it a couple of years prior (if that).  

The New Orleans loss to Seattle last year was a complete suprise, which is cool to see the underdog win.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 15, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Do not confuse the NFL for the NBA or MLB.


 
70's - Steelers
80's - 49ers
90's - Cowboys
00's - Patriots
10's - Green Bay?

NBA sucks, MLB is an uneven playing field due to their being no cap (not that there is anything wrong with that, just ask Yankee fans).


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbill69 said:


> *Im taking pittsburg to win it all.*You guys say green bay but they havent had any real good teams to play you will see as they start there second part of the season theyll suffer some losses



Pulling for Pittsburgh.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Lol*



deadlifter405 said:


> Broncos. Nothing is stopping Tebow from pulling out exceptionally unlikely wins, but he keeps on doing it.


haha We will see about this


----------



## MDR (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't see anyone beating the Packers.  Hope I'm wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> I don't see anyone beating the Packers.  Hope I'm wrong, but I don't think so.




No, you are not wrong.  Barring a complete meltdown, you might as well crown them Super Bowl champs right now.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> No, you are not wrong.  Barring a complete meltdown, you might as well crown them Super Bowl champs right now.



Although I agree , tell that to the 07 pats. Who were even on offense and had a better defense then this packers team. 

Anything can happen in January in GB With that weather. If they make the Super Bowl it's there's. Only thing that can knock them off is some bad weather where they need to run the ball cause they don't do that very well.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

Anybody else getting excited to see Tebow in action against the Patriots?  I might have to enjoy a couple drinks during that one...


----------



## XYZ (Dec 16, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Although I agree , tell that to the 07 pats. Who were even on offense and had a better defense then this packers team.
> 
> Anything can happen in January in GB With that weather. If they make the Super Bowl it's there's. Only thing that can knock them off is some bad weather where they need to run the ball cause they don't do that very well.


 

An injury to Rodgers and they are D-O-N-E.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Pulling for Pittsburgh.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 17, 2011)

Pats vs Steelers.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 17, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Pats vs Steelers.



Both in AFC so not possible to play in SB


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Lol*



Jlive1980 said:


> Both in AFC so not possible to play in SB


 LOl uhm who doesn't know this...hahaha


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 19, 2011)

Chargers and Packers...watch Chargers get in!  they blasted my Ravens last night, fuk Flacco too! a wannabe


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 19, 2011)

niners vs patriots niners win 27-21


----------



## gamma (Dec 20, 2011)

XYZ said:


> An injury to Rodgers and they are D-O-N-E.


if he only got knocked out for one game i think they could weather the storm,but if was multi  games think ur right .


----------



## XYZ (Dec 20, 2011)

gymrat22 said:


> niners vs patriots niners win 27-21


 
LOL - San Fran can barely score 20 a game.  Alex Smith threw for 187 yards and a TD last night, pathetic.


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 20, 2011)

XYZ said:


> LOL - San Fran can barely score 20 a game. Alex Smith threw for 187 yards and a TD last night, pathetic.


 

they actually average 24 a game and they give up 14 a game im pretty sure 24 is more than 14 but ill let you do the math,pathetic.

also alex smith didnt need to throw ball in 4th quarter as much as you see we ran the ball being up 17,pathetic

also a rookie (aldon smith) dominated that game,pathetic


----------



## XYZ (Dec 20, 2011)

gymrat22 said:


> they actually average 24 a game and they give up 14 a game im pretty sure 24 is more than 14 but ill let you do the math,pathetic.
> 
> also alex smith didnt need to throw ball in 4th quarter as much as you see we ran the ball being up 17,pathetic
> 
> also a rookie (aldon smith) dominated that game,pathetic


 
Actually, they average 23 a game and if you take out the 48 points they scored in a blow out against Tampa Bay they average 21, so I really wasn't that far off.

Alex Smith can not win a game in a shoot out.  He's been a pro for over 7 years and has a proven track record.  Do you really think they could keep pace with a fully healthy Packers or Saints team?

They are the best defensive team in the NFL this year - HANDS DOWN.

Aldon Smith is rookie of the year for defensive players but without the other 3 DL's I don't see him having the same numbers.

You make a few valid points but went about it like a douchebag.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Anybody else getting excited to see Tebow in action against the Patriots?...


 
I saw it and he didn't do much. I guess Jesus didn't return his calls that day.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 20, 2011)

XYZ said:


> An injury to Rodgers and they are D-O-N-E.


 
No chance of perfection now, so they could sit Rodgers after week 15.

First round bye I believe follows so he and the semi-injuired players can rest.


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 20, 2011)

XYZ said:


> Actually, they average 23 a game and if you take out the 48 points they scored in a blow out against Tampa Bay they average 21, so I really wasn't that far off.
> 
> Alex Smith can not win a game in a shoot out. He's been a pro for over 7 years and has a proven track record. Do you really think they could keep pace with a fully healthy Packers or Saints team?
> 
> ...


 
i did act like a douchebag the pathetic thing got to me lol my bad bro but... you cant just take off points because it was a blowout game against the bucs also we're 31st in redzone TD scoring i hate that and agree we wont beat the packers or saints kicking fgs on the 3 yard line instead of going for 7..but saying that we dont have to win in a shootout we havent had to all year because the D keeps everyone in check and last time i heard defensive wins championchips...if trent dilfer and brad johnson can win a superbowl well then anyone can lol

i think von miller will win defensive of rookie of the year but aldon will give him a run for his money

its obivious you know your football but i believe you go by previous years stats alot usually alex smith will have 14tds and 15ints a year or somethin like that... this year hes at 16 tds 5 ints hes a different player this offensive is workin for him (7 ocs in 7 years thats pretty tough)


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No chance of perfection now, so they could sit Rodgers after week 15.
> 
> First round bye I believe follows so he and the semi-injuired players can rest.


 
I think you're right, why risk it?  The o-line is a mess right now.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2011)

gymrat22 said:


> i did act like a douchebag the pathetic thing got to me lol my bad bro but... you cant just take off points because it was a blowout game against the bucs also we're 31st in redzone TD scoring i hate that and agree we wont beat the packers or saints kicking fgs on the 3 yard line instead of going for 7..but saying that we dont have to win in a shootout we havent had to all year because the D keeps everyone in check and last time i heard defensive wins championchips...if trent dilfer and brad johnson can win a superbowl well then anyone can lol
> 
> i think von miller will win defensive of rookie of the year but aldon will give him a run for his money
> 
> its obivious you know your football but i believe you go by previous years stats alot usually alex smith will have 14tds and 15ints a year or somethin like that... this year hes at 16 tds 5 ints hes a different player this offensive is workin for him (7 ocs in 7 years thats pretty tough)


 
When you're passionate about something, sometimes we can all get a little crazy.  No worries, we fixed it via PM.

Funny thing is defense usually does win championships, but seeing as the league is now a pssing league, you can throw that out the window.  The saints won with offense and turnovers.  The Packers won with offense.  Even Pittsburgh is no longer a running team.  Arizona was right in that game with....offense.  10-12 years ago, sure defense does win championships but I think that is starting to change.

I think Aldon Smith should win it also.  3-4 years from now you're looking at the best DE in the league if he can stay healthy.  Miller might win on the popularity vote because he is exposed to a larger national audience seeing that he's on "Tebow's Team" but who knows, they did get the Heisman right this year?


Alex Smith has been effective this year because the passes he throws aren't difficult or do they take long to develop down the field.  He doesn't take many seven step drops and get rid of the ball quickly.  He has one of the best offensive lines in front of him and they run the ball for the most part.  Add all this up and he's playing great at managing the game, he doesn't have to carry a team on his back.

It's a fun time of year when the playoffs finally start.  The upsets are the best part.  Last year when Seattle beat New Orleans I couldn't believe it, but that's why they play the game.


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 21, 2011)

XYZ said:


> When you're passionate about something, sometimes we can all get a little crazy. No worries, we fixed it via PM.
> 
> Funny thing is defense usually does win championships, but seeing as the league is now a pssing league, you can throw that out the window. The saints won with offense and turnovers. The Packers won with offense. Even Pittsburgh is no longer a running team. Arizona was right in that game with....offense. 10-12 years ago, sure defense does win championships but I think that is starting to change.
> 
> ...


 
yea we did.. the saints had a good defense that year i believe they led the leauge in TO that year (not sure could be mistaken) also the packers had a good d last year and in the superbowl IMO the D won it picking off big ben twice (shout out to jarret bush).. also if u look at the past 6 sb winners its the steelers helt the seahawks to 10,colts who had a horrible D that year but in the playoffs they shut teams down and the bears only had 17 points,the giants who held the patriots to 14 points that game,the saints who held the colts to 17 points and then the pak who had to huge ints that game..

Aldon smith when we drafted him i knew who he was but being a sophmore i thought it was gonna take him time to develope but i was wrong i cant wait to see what this guy can do in a few years!! LMAO tebows team that cracks me up hes the mile messiah and i have to give him credit man.. heisman is all about who has the hype at the moment lol.

alex smith does alot of dinks and dunks but thats just the west coast offense thats how its always been and this is the 1st year hes ever had a good O line (which im stoked about since were so young).. im not saying alex smith is a pro bowler or an elite qb still to this day i have nightmares about mccarthy passing on arron rogers and then being lucky enough to go be the coach for the packers ..IMO alex smith is better than people are giving him credit for id like to see tom brady throw the ball from his back for a game and see how he does.. thats whats so great about the playoffs man 1 and done you better show up and play or youll be on the couch next week god i love football


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 21, 2011)

two ints not to lol


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Dec 25, 2011)

Saints vs patriots. Saints bring another one home


----------



## XYZ (Dec 27, 2011)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Saints vs patriots. Saints bring another one home


 

Unless the Saints are playing at home, forget it.  They don't get past the Packers if they are playing outside in late January.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Come on Man!*



XYZ said:


> An injury to Rodgers and they are D-O-N-E.


 ^^
An injury to A.Rodgers? I mean that's like saying an injury to Drew Brees or T. Brady... Come on MAN! *In My Best Tom Jackson Voice"


----------



## XYZ (Dec 28, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> ^^
> An injury to A.Rodgers? I mean that's like saying an injury to Drew Brees or T. Brady... Come on MAN! *In My Best Tom Jackson Voice"


 

LOL @ Come on Man!


----------



## 1chance (Dec 28, 2011)

Saints vs. Ravens


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay who's got Drew Brees going all the way to the SuperBowl?? Because I dont... They will be out in the NFC Championship watch it!


----------



## MDR (Dec 28, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Okay who's got Drew Brees going all the way to the SuperBowl?? Because I dont... They will be out in the NFC Championship watch it!


 
I think the Niners could give some people problem in the playoffs.  Green Bay needs to get healthy, especially their offensive line.  They have been more vulnerable to the run as of late.  Saints look good, but they are far from a perfect team.  In the AFC it's hard to look past the Pats and the Steelers.  Maybe the Ravens.  Whoever gets hot is going to take it this year, and I think it just may be Frisco.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 29, 2011)

MDR said:


> I think the Niners could give some people problem in the playoffs. Green Bay needs to get healthy, especially their offensive line. They have been more vulnerable to the run as of late. Saints look good, but they are far from a perfect team. In the AFC it's hard to look past the Pats and the Steelers. Maybe the Ravens. Whoever gets hot is going to take it this year, and I think it just may be Frisco.


 

Yup, I don't see anyone wanting to play San Fran anytime soon.  That defense is scary good.  Freaking Carlos Rogers made the PB playing for them.  He was beyond washed up in Washington for years.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 29, 2011)

NY GIANTS...I am hoping will step it up...cowgirls go down this sunday


----------



## ezerules (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to go with the Steelers vs Packers in a rematch, and I think the Steelers will get revenge and take home number 7


----------



## windjam (Jan 3, 2012)

patriots vs packers


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*def*



windjam said:


> patriots vs packers


I see this happening and I see the Pats Defense surprising people in the playoffs by causing some turnovers and stopping A Rodgers a few times.. Tom Brady and Gronk will get the job done


----------



## XYZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Everything starts Saturday, so we'll see.

I love the "experts" talk about all of the match ups.  Guessing at it's best.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 4, 2012)

Steelers are big time hurtin with Mendenhall out not and Ben maybe at 75%


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Green Bay.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 9, 2012)

I want to see what happens with New Orleans and San Fran.  49ers D is scary good, and NO just isn't the same outside of the Superdome.  I could easily see San Fran taking this one as the Saint defense is suspect at best.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 9, 2012)

Changing my Pick: Originally Steelers vs. Packers.

Now I say Patriots vs Packers. Brady vs Rodgers shootout.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 9, 2012)

btls said:


> Can't go wrong with Green Bay.


 
Giants are scary though. But too inconsistant.


----------



## beanerz67 (Jan 9, 2012)

49ers vs baltimore.   Niners to win it all!!!


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 9, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I want to see what happens with New Orleans and San Fran. 49ers D is scary good, and NO just isn't the same outside of the Superdome. I could easily see San Fran taking this one as the Saint defense is suspect at best.


 
The D has been great all season but the saints are playing really good football right now im just happy the niners dont have to travel to the superdome cause we all know how the saints play there...the Niners must score Td's in the redzone this saturday because akers leg wont win this one.. Whos got it better than us...NOBODY!!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 9, 2012)

gymrat22 said:


> The D has been great all season but the saints are playing really good football right now im just happy the niners dont have to travel to the superdome cause we all know how the saints play there...the Niners must score Td's in the redzone this saturday because akers leg wont win this one.. Whos got it better than us...NOBODY!!


 

Just don't count on Alex Smith winning a shootout.


----------



## lymbo (Jan 9, 2012)

ezerules said:


> I have to go with the Steelers vs Packers in a rematch, and I think the Steelers will get revenge and take home number 7


 

ya well i think the steeler fans woke up with a Teboner this morning ..LOL


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 10, 2012)

lymbo said:


> ya well i think the steeler fans woke up with a Teboner this morning ..LOL


 
 awesome


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 10, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Hoping the Lions can make the playoffs and do something, but my realistic super bowl pick would be Giants vs. Ravens.



Well they made the playoffs but somebody forgot to tell the defense.

Gonna stick with Giants Ravens.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate to even point out the obvious but will Tebow Beat Brady??? I really don't think so...But hell, you never know. Opps wrong word.. LOL


----------



## USMC (Jan 14, 2012)

Giants vs Ravens, rematch with the Ravens winning again.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Changing my Pick: Originally Steelers vs. Packers.
> 
> Now I say Patriots vs Packers. Brady vs Rodgers shootout.



I agree.

It'll come down to who plays better defense, I think.


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Just don't count on Alex Smith winning a shootout.


 
what was that?  NIIIINNEERRRRS!!


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 15, 2012)

I didnt think smith would of played aswell as he did and when graham scored that td i was pissed but i gotta say alex came through that game kinda like young to owens back in 99 huh?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 15, 2012)

Giants over the Pats by 10 points!

Don't doubt me Bros!  I'm the guy who picked the Cardinals over the Rangers in 7 games when the MLB playoffs first started!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 15, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Giants over the Pats by 10 points!
> 
> Don't doubt me Bros!  I'm the guy who picked the Cardinals over the Rangers in 7 games when the MLB playoffs first started!



even a blind man playing darts will get a bullseye once in a while


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

gymrat22 said:


> what was that? NIIIINNEERRRRS!!


 

It's pretty easy to read, at least I thought it was.  Go back and try again.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Giants and Patriots for the Super Bowl.  

If the Giants D line continues to play the way they are.........Eli and Co. win #2.

The TE's of New England are going to cause isses for anyone they play, most LB's can't cover them.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

GMEN. Like I said earlier giants -ravens and the gmen get revenge for 2000 SB ass raping the ravens gave them. 

That GB game should have been 37-6 giants. The refs were horrible, that was a fumble and where was the hit to the head on Rodgers? Those calls extended both GB TD drives  

Also the spotting of the ball about 2 yards short on which should have been a giants first down. 

Ya think the NFL wanted the pack in the SB?


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 16, 2012)

Pats got this one against the niners......Brady is on fire and the Pats D has started to come alive the last couple games now that they are healthy again. Plus .........GRONK!


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> GMEN. Like I said earlier giants -ravens and the gmen get revenge for 2000 SB ass raping the ravens gave them.
> 
> That GB game should have been 37-6 giants. The refs were horrible, that was a fumble and where was the hit to the head on Rodgers? Those calls extended both GB TD drives
> 
> ...


 
yea IMO the fix was in place that game jennings fumble was a horrible call and eli was getting hit high all game and no calls and A rog gets hit in the side and oh thats a personal foul


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 16, 2012)

gymrat22 said:


> niners vs patriots niners win 27-21


 
my original prediction its gonna be hard to hold the pats to 21 though Brady is in the zone


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 16, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It's pretty easy to read, at least I thought it was. Go back and try again.[/QU
> 
> lol you can count on Alex Smith to win a shootout is what i think you ment but i could be wrong?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Smith did play well.  Good for him.

The defense played well as did Davis, Gore and the O-line.

I still think the experience of the Giants make them victorious next week, if not I don't see them beating the Patriots.

I also don't want to see Jim Harbaugh win.  I used to like him but anymore he thinks he's better than all.


----------



## GMO (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I despise every team that is left in the hunt.  At this point I could care less who wins, but I'm with XYZ on Harbaugh...he's a jerkoff.


----------



## MDR (Jan 16, 2012)

Great weekend of football.  49ers are looking very tough on defense, and the Giants played great against GB.  Hard to see the Pats getting beat after that performance, but all four teams left have weaknesses.  I'm leaning towards the niners and patriots.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

The pats looked great but let's be honest here, the broncos where by far the worst team in the playoffs and only got in cause a couple of lucky last min plays and stupid boneheaded plays by other teams. 

If the pats can do that to the ravens D then that would be impressive. 

The 9ers looked good offensively but again the saints D is also pretty bad. And they are horrible on the road compared to at home. 

Where was the 9ers D? They didn't show up at all. Not to worried the giants will be in the super bowl and I don't see either Afc team beating them.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Change again:

Patriots vs Giants rematch.


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 19, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Change again:
> 
> Patriots vs Giants rematch.



madman you change your picks every week lol maybe you should wait for the superbowl and make ur predictions on whos gonna make it


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 19, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> The pats looked great but let's be honest here, the broncos where by far the worst team in the playoffs and only got in cause a couple of lucky last min plays and stupid boneheaded plays by other teams.
> 
> If the pats can do that to the ravens D then that would be impressive.
> 
> ...



where was the Niners D?they didnt show up the entire game? did you not watch 3.5 quarters of that game 10 of the 1st 17 points were off turnovers i believe plus they made thomas fumble at the 3 yard line they caused 5 TO ehh ur right where was that D at


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 19, 2012)

gymrat22 said:


> where was the Niners D?they didnt show up the entire game? did you not watch 3.5 quarters of that game 10 of the 1st 17 points were off turnovers i believe plus they made thomas fumble at the 3 yard line they caused 5 TO ehh ur right where was that D at



Those turnovers had more to do w The saints messing up then the 9ers D. When the saints stopped turning it over and killing them selves they scored 14 in the second and 18 in the 4th. So the niners D showed up for maybe half the game. 

Bree's drove down easily on that first drive only to have Thomas lose the ball. 

Anyway they will have to play alot better against the giants cause there is no way in hell that the niners will be able to score that many points against the giants. If it wasn't for two horrible calls against the giants the packers would have only scored 6 points.  And the gmen would be going into this game had given up on 8 points and 0 TDs in 2 games. 

Giants 24-Niners 13.


----------



## prop01 (Jan 21, 2012)

First time seeing this thread . I would have picked Patriots vs. Packers . Lol...

                                Pats vs Giants . Pats win Superbowl .


----------



## hypno (Jan 22, 2012)

Pats vs Giants. Going to be a great and tough game. Not easy to call the winner. Could go either way. Both are great teams top to bottom. The way a Superbowl should be!


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah baby....patriots are back in the superbowl!


----------



## swollen (Jan 22, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Yeah baby....patriots are back in the superbowl!



That game was bull shit!, lol

I want'd the ravens to go! how do u miss a...what was it? 32 or 34 yard field goal, DAMN!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

swollen said:


> That game was bull shit!, lol
> 
> I want'd the ravens to go! how do u miss a...what was it? 32 or 34 yard field goal, DAMN!


 
What a game...

Ravens had the TD...

I thinks it's going to be Pats,Niners...

A rematch Pats,Giants wouldn't be bad either...

Pats vs Giants was my favorite Super Bowl game of all time...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

Going with the Pats.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

My predictions are shot. I was going with Green Bay and the discount double check...I guess I'll go with the niners. (I hate Eli Manning)


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

swollen said:


> That game was bull shit!, lol
> 
> I want'd the ravens to go! how do u miss a...what was it? 32 or 34 yard field goal, DAMN!


 

He missed the field goal, Lee Evans dropped a sure TD pass and the defense didn't play that well.  

New England played terrible on offense, (that might have something to do with the Raven defnse) but Brady didn't look that great.  He threw two picks and the running game was not a factor at all.

Ray Rice was bottled up for the entire game, and that hurt them.  20 carries for 67 yards isn't going to cut it.  Flaco actually played decent, and good enough to win, but he didn't drop the TD pass or miss the field goal.


----------



## jadean (Jan 23, 2012)

Giants baby! Eli is backing up his words from before the season started and then some. No question 49s had the best defense in the nfl and eli found a way to get it done! Again! Big blues d is healthy and looked almost as good as the 49rs d. They completely shut down the cowboys twice the jets falcons 49rs and oh yeah a 15 and 1 packers team with the best quarterback in the league. Brady better watch his ass cuz now he's gotta play a defense just as good as the ravens but with an offense that rivals his own. I can't wait for this game and when all said and done people will have to put eli in the discussion for greatest qbs when his career is over. Bank on it!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> (I hate Eli Manning)


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 23, 2012)

Both the Pats and the Giants are some lucky mofos... 

I thought both Harbaugh bros were going to the show, but both of their teams gave those games away.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Lol*



gymrat22 said:


> madman you change your picks every week lol maybe you should wait for the superbowl and make ur predictions on whos gonna make it


 
^Changes picks like the weather!! Too FUnny


----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2012)

*The Bark Side: 2012 Volkswagen Game Day Commercial Teaser*





YouTube Video










Uploaded by Volkswagen on Jan 18, 2012
A canine chorus barks a familiar tune. Keep an eye out for our 2012 Game Day commercial???it will all make sense.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 23, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Giants over the Pats by 10 points!
> 
> Don't doubt me Bros!*  I'm the guy who picked the Cardinals over the Rangers in 7 games when the MLB playoffs first started!*



You knew Nelson Cruz was going to err in the bottom of the ninth of game 6, becoming the Bill Buckner of Texas? Wow, you're good.


----------



## MDR (Jan 23, 2012)

I was wrong about the niners, but I think it will be a great game.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

Prediction 

Giants 34 pats 20.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

G-Men got hot at the right time. I don't know if they can match the championship experience of Tom Brady and the pats, but we'll see...Brady usually shines in the spotlight. Plus, Chad Johnson should be back in the lineup to pose an additional threat to NY's secondary. That's one more target the Giants wish Brady didn't have. Clam Chowdas 21-13


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

secdrl said:


> > G-Men got hot at the right time.
> 
> 
> Yes, they did get hot at the right time. Actually what really helped was the return of a couple key defensive players who were hurt early on and the emergence of a new shining star in victor Cruz.
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>



Do you really think Eli played better the last  couple of playoff games.  Sure Brady stunk this last one, but he threw for 5 touchdowns in the first half of the Broncos game, has Eli even thrown 5 this whole postseason?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> Do you really think Eli played better the last  couple of playoff games.  Sure Brady stunk this last one, but he threw for 5 touchdowns in the first half of the Broncos game, has Eli even thrown 5 this whole postseason?



Did you see the beating Eli took from the 49's and yet he didn't commit a turnover?
What hurts the giants is lack of the running game, Brandon Jacobs sucks.

I'm not saying Eli is a better quarterback but Tom's been not so terrific in his last few playoff games.
But he's slipping...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not knocking Brady but he can be beat. The Giants proved that.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't care who wins the SuperBowl.

Just hoping for a good competitive game.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Prediction
> 
> Giants 34 pats 20.


 

Nice! Giants are my team. I like that prediction!


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> Do you really think Eli played better the last  couple of playoff games.  Sure Brady stunk this last one, but he threw for 5 touchdowns in the first half of the Broncos game, has Eli even thrown 5 this whole postseason?



Eli has played better then Brady and the broncos were a joke. 

And yes Eli has 8 TD's this post season along w 920 yards and only 1 int. and the game Eli played in SF was all time great considering the defense he was up against, the weather , the field is shit and the fact he got his ass kicked.

Eli TD's
3 against atlanta
3 against GB
2 against SF.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> Do you really think Eli played better the last couple of playoff games. Sure Brady stunk this last one, but he threw for 5 touchdowns in the first half of the Broncos game, has Eli even thrown 5 this whole postseason?


 

Manning set career postseason highs against the Falcons with 23 completions for 277 yards. His previous playoff standards were 21 completions in the 2007 NFC Championship Game in Green Bay and 255 yards in Super Bowl XLII vs. New England
.
Eli set franchise records during the season for pass attempts, completions and yards. Manning???s three touchdown passes Sunday increased his postseason total to 11 in eight postseason games, one more than Phil Simms??? previous Giants??? record of 10, set in 10 games.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

secdrl said:


> G-Men got hot at the right time. I don't know if they can match the championship experience of Tom Brady and the pats, but we'll see...Brady usually shines in the spotlight. Plus, Chad Johnson should be back in the lineup to pose an additional threat to NY's secondary. That's one more target the Giants wish Brady didn't have. Clam Chowdas 21-13



This might have been a good analysis in 07 but the giants already beat them in the Super Bowl and stopped Brady home winning streak this year. The giants have there number and are in Brady's head. 

You can't say they can't match there experience if the giants already beat them.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

You can't compare the Denver defense to the 49's nor the Giants.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> This might have been a good analysis in 07 but the giants already beat them in the Super Bowl and stopped Brady home winning streak this year. The giants have there number and are in Brady's head.
> 
> You can't say they can't match there experience if the giants already beat them.



What he said.


----------



## custom (Jan 24, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Yeah baby....patriots are back in the superbowl!


Only to lose to the Giants again!


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 24, 2012)

Its called redemption..... And God knows Eli cant get that lucky twice......what a chump


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2012)

Any D- coorinator that can't see that by blitzing eli early and often rattles him, shouldn't be in the NFL. Hes scared and when hes pressured he fucks up.


----------



## jadean (Jan 24, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> Do you really think Eli played better the last  couple of playoff games.  Sure Brady stunk this last one, but he threw for 5 touchdowns in the first half of the Broncos game, has Eli even thrown 5 this whole postseason?



Eli has 8tds and 1 int this postseason. None against the best defense in the land. They sacked him 6 times and hit him 20 and he still wasn't rattled. He's finally come into his own.


----------



## jadean (Jan 24, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> You can't compare the Denver defense to the 49's nor the Giants.



This^^^


----------



## jadean (Jan 24, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> What he said.



What she said!


----------



## jadean (Jan 24, 2012)

custom said:


> Only to lose to the Giants again!



Definetly this^^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Eli has played better then Brady and the broncos were a joke.
> 
> And yes Eli has 8 TD's this post season along w 920 yards and only 1 int. and the game Eli played in SF was all time great considering the defense he was up against, the weather , the field is shit and the fact he got his ass kicked.
> 
> ...



If SF didn't hand the ball to the Giants twice in the fourth quarter inside the 30 the game would not even been close.


----------



## custom (Jan 24, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> If SF didn't hand the ball to the Giants twice in the fourth quarter inside the 30 the game would not even been close.


 And if Greenbay didnt have 9 dropped passes they might have lost, but its all part of the game. Thats what makes this game so great any team can win on any given sunday. GO GIANTS


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Any D- coorinator that can't see that by blitzing eli early and often rattles him, shouldn't be in the NFL. Hes scared and when hes pressured he fucks up.



Bro read what jadean said. The 49ers were the best d this year sacked him 6 times and knocked the shit out of him 20 times and still didn't look rattled even in horrible weather conditions too. 

Early in his career yes he did , but not anymore. Not even close. 
Brady is the one now who looks rattled when teams get to him ie giants this year and Super Bowl and even the ravens rattled him and he looked lost against them in the AFc champ game.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> If SF didn't hand the ball to the Giants twice in the fourth quarter inside the 30 the game would not even been close.



The game was 14-10 so that's pretty close and the 9ers couldn't move the ball at all. They got two long plays all game and that's it. 

If this, if that, you can IF all day long , fact is Williams is part of the 9ers and they lost.

And if the ravens could hold on to the ball or hit a chip shot FG te pats wouldn't be in the SB too.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Its called redemption..... And God knows Eli cant get that lucky twice......what a chump









He is goofy looking but he has balls...and I like a man with balls.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## jadean (Jan 24, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>



Awesome picture his jersey was messed up bad at the end of that game, not to mention his shoulders pads were broken. I admit he doesn't look the part but eli is a tough mother. Did I mention he hasn't missed a game since he started....(iron man)


----------



## jadean (Jan 24, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> He is goofy looking but he has balls...and I like a man with balls.


----------



## gamma (Jan 24, 2012)

My guts says N.E. but I would like too see N.Y. come Thu as the victor .


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2012)

custom said:


> And if Greenbay didnt have 9 dropped passes they might have lost, but its all part of the game. Thats what makes this game so great any team can win on any given sunday. GO GIANTS





Jlive1980 said:


> Bro read what jadean said. The 49ers were the best d this year sacked him 6 times and knocked the shit out of him 20 times and still didn't look rattled even in horrible weather conditions too.
> 
> Early in his career yes he did , but not anymore. Not even close.
> Brady is the one now who looks rattled when teams get to him ie giants this year and Super Bowl and even the ravens rattled him and he looked lost against them in the AFc champ game.





Jlive1980 said:


> The game was 14-10 so that's pretty close and the 9ers couldn't move the ball at all. They got two long plays all game and that's it.
> 
> If this, if that, you can IF all day long , fact is Williams is part of the 9ers and they lost.
> 
> And if the ravens could hold on to the ball or hit a chip shot FG te pats wouldn't be in the SB too.


 


 

Eli picked up his game I agree but I still think he sucks. IMO
But its not like NE's defence is going to be a big test for him.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Eli picked up his game I agree but I still think he sucks. IMO
> But its not like NE's defence is going to be a big test for him.



Eli looks like he should suck but he doesn't. He's right behind breed Rodgers and Brady as the 4th best QB in the league. 

That's my main point, Eli will eat up that NE D while I think Brady will have trouble w the giants D. Better match up for Eli then Tom.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Eli looks like he should suck but he doesn't. He's right behind breed Rodgers and Brady as the 4th best QB in the league.
> 
> That's my main point, Eli will eat up that NE D while I think Brady will have trouble w the giants D. Better match up for Eli then Tom.



God damn it,  I just googled that shit, sometimes facts piss me off....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2012)

jadean said:


> Awesome picture his jersey was messed up bad at the end of that game, not to mention his shoulders pads were broken. I admit he doesn't look the part but eli is a tough mother. Did I mention he hasn't missed a game since he started....(iron man)



He took a real beating, that left me impressed.






YouTube Video


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Eli has played better then Brady and the broncos were a joke.
> 
> And yes Eli has 8 TD's this post season along w 920 yards and only 1 int. and the game Eli played in SF was all time great considering the defense he was up against, the weather , the field is shit and the fact he got his ass kicked.
> 
> ...



Ok, so Eli has 8 touchdowns in 3 games and Brady has 6 and a rushing TD in 2.  How is he dominating Brady?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

I said playing better which he is. Never said dominating and he's def more consistent in those games. 
 Brady has 6 TD one game and zero the next? Eli had 3/3/2. More consistent. Also Brady has 2 interceptions vs mannings 1 in 1 more game.  

And i said earlier that brady is definitely better then Eli no doubt about it but it comes down to what defense there going against not the other QB. Eli vs the pats D is a better Matchup for the GMEN then Brady against the giants d for the pats. There is no debating that fact. 

Not dominating but he's def playing Better.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Yup!*



jadean said:


> Awesome picture his jersey was messed up bad at the end of that game, not to mention his shoulders pads were broken. I admit he doesn't look the part but eli is a tough mother. Did I mention he hasn't missed a game since he started....(iron man)


I can't believe they broke the guys shoulder pads. They are some FREAKS I mean honestly, I am more afraid of the 49ers on defense than I am of the Ravens when they won the superbowl that year Ray Lewis killed someone. Go figure Baltimore is also the murder capital of the world.(even though the incident happened in ATL) LOL Go PAts!


----------



## GMO (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate both teams...I wish they could both lose.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> Ok, so Eli has 8 touchdowns in 3 games and Brady has 6 and a rushing TD in 2. How is he dominating Brady?


 

Not only that but what they DID doesn't mean anything, it's what they do.

If NY's D line can pressure Brady consistently, game over.  I don't think New England's defense is good enough to hold the Giants to under 20-28 points.


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Those turnovers had more to do w The saints messing up then the 9ers D. When the saints stopped turning it over and killing them selves they scored 14 in the second and 18 in the 4th. So the niners D showed up for maybe half the game.
> 
> Bree's drove down easily on that first drive only to have Thomas lose the ball.
> 
> ...


 

 no the niners caused those turnovers bro Defense creates turnovers not the other teams offense and if i can remember right on the 1st drive it was a 3rd and 8 when brees went deep and got a bs PI call and thomas just didnt lose the ball he got knocked out by whitner who caused the fumble.. once again you just cant take back those points the packers scored bs points or not..


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 26, 2012)

jadean said:


> Giants baby! Eli is backing up his words from before the season started and then some. No question 49s had the best defense in the nfl and eli found a way to get it done! Again! Big blues d is healthy and looked almost as good as the 49rs d. They completely shut down the cowboys twice the jets falcons 49rs and oh yeah a 15 and 1 packers team with the best quarterback in the league. Brady better watch his ass cuz now he's gotta play a defense just as good as the ravens but with an offense that rivals his own. I can't wait for this game and when all said and done people will have to put eli in the discussion for greatest qbs when his career is over. Bank on it!


 

did Eli find a way to get it done or did the niners find a way to lose? that D did not look like the niners D the niners have 1 good receiver oh and hes a TE who burned the giants D twice.. the giants have weapons all over their offense.. Eli is elite hes a top 5 qb right now i like the way he plays (i even took him in fantasy this year hes the only qb i drafted) but he will not be considered as one of the greats hes top 5 this year but recently hes been top 10 at best A.ROG brady brees(just this year) id take them over eli any day and in previous years the list would be a lot longer


----------



## gymrat22 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eli didnt throw any picks but you can thank the niners D for that they had 2 easy picks but the cb and safety knocked eachother out on one of them and the other the cb and safety knocked the ball out of each others hands..also kyle williams is part of the team and in football every game you can say if this and if that well if my aunt had a dick she would be my uncle right?  thats why football seperates itself from any other sport its 1 and done in the playoffs you show up to play or youre going home everyone plays to win the game (herm edwards voice) i dont want to take anything away from the giants they are a good team and they are hot they deserve to be in the superbowl they beat 3 really good teams to be where theyre at now


----------



## Madmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Two Weeks in between Super Bowl time is fucking retarded.

Football isn't that complicated for all this pathetic ass waiting.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Two Weeks in between Super Bowl time is fucking retarded.
> 
> Football isn't that complicated for all this pathetic ass waiting.


 

I am eager too...

I hope it's as good as the last NY vs NE Superbowl...


----------



## macaronitony (Feb 4, 2012)

pats 33- giants 17


----------



## macaronitony (Feb 4, 2012)

not a fan of either team.. I just see this pats d creating turnovers and i think brady will have a plan to handle the pressure of nys d line.

I do hope its closer but i see pats taking it.


----------



## BigKevKris (Feb 5, 2012)

35-21 PATS Their O Line is far better than earlier this year and TONS better than the last SB match up. Pats D has starting coming out of their shell as well. It comes down to Tom Terrific though. If he is hot this game has blow out potential.....if hes not it'll be real close.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ever since 9-11, the Pats. enough said 
go on sheeps.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 5, 2012)

This game won't even be close. 
Giants 38-pats 17 

Gronk will not be a factor and the pats D is still horrible. They haven't played a good offensive team since they lost to the giants in week 9. 

The pats o-line will get eaten alive. Maybe they got better but so have the giants d line. Tuck and osi had been hurt all year till about week 14. Now they are healthy and it shows how much better they been playing since then.


----------



## custom (Feb 5, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> This game won't even be close.
> Giants 38-pats 17
> 
> Gronk will not be a factor and the pats D is still horrible. They haven't played a good offensive team since they lost to the giants in week 9.
> ...


 Yes I love this post GO GIANTS


----------



## Shillelagh (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd like to see the Pats win, but I think the Giants just got hot at the right time again. NYG 34 NE 26


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Man this game is def.  not going the way I thought it would!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 5, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Giants over the Pats by 10 points!
> 
> Don't doubt me Bros!  I'm the guy who picked the Cardinals over the Rangers in 7 games when the MLB playoffs first started!



Okay, so I had the point spread wrong.  Good game Giants!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

Patriot fans, two words for you.................................suck it!

You blew WAY TOO MANY opportunities, penalties, dropped passes, turnovers.  These are the things you can't do if you want to win.  Although the O-Line played well for three quarters.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Its called redemption..... And God knows Eli cant get that lucky twice......what a chump



A PIcture Is Worth A Thousand Words.










Dale Mabry said:


> Ok, so Eli has 8 touchdowns in 3 games and Brady has 6 and a rushing TD in 2.  How is he dominating Brady?



Eli has had a better 4th quarter during the season and when it matters the most...the superbowl.


XYZ said:


> Not only that but what they DID doesn't mean anything, it's what they do.
> 
> If NY's D line can pressure Brady consistently, game over.  I don't think New England's defense is good enough to hold the Giants to under 20-28 points.



You were close.


----------

